# Was ist eine Root Domain



## rolf76 (23 Juli 2007)

Zum Begriff der Root Domain gibt es im Netz zwei verschiedene Erklärungen, die sich nach meinem Verständnis nicht in Einklang bringen lassen.

Nach Wikipedia ist eine Root Domain der umfassende Haken, an dem alle TLDs hängen?



> All domain names on the Internet can be regarded as ending in a full stop character e.g. "en.wikipedia.org.". This final dot is generally implied rather than explicit, as modern DNS software does not actually require that the final dot be included when attempting to translate a domain name to an IP address. The empty string after the final dot is called the root domain, and all other domains (i.e. .com, .org, .net, etc.) are contained within the root domain.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_nameserver



> Jeder Domain-Name besteht aus mehreren Teilen (Domainlevels, Labels), die durch Punkte voneinander getrennt sind. Domain-Namen werden von rechts nach links gelesen, wobei die höchste Ebene in der DNS-Hierarchie die sogenannte Root-Domain darstellt. Unterhalb der Root-Domain folgen die Top Level Domains (TLD). Da die Root-Domain ein Null-Label hat, wird auf die Darstellung des Punktes fast immer verzichtet, sodass die TLD von rechts gesehen an erster Stelle steht.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fully_Qualified_Domain_Name

Es gibt aber auch Fundstellen, die so klingen, als soll die Root Domain eine bestimmte Second Level Domain sein?
z.B. hier:


> Für den Root-Domain-Namen beispiel.com können Sie beispielsweise die Subdomain verkauf auf Ihrer Root-Domain hosten. Benutzer können auf die Subdomain auf die gleiche Weise zugreifen wie auf die eigentliche Domain beispiel.com, d. h. durch Eingabe der URL-Adresse der Subdomain verkauf.beispiel.com in die Adresszeile des Browsers. Subdomains müssen nicht registriert werden, da sie auf dem registrierten Namen der Root-Domain basieren.


h**p://www.alfaho**ing.de/kdn/anleitungen/DOCS/oh_site_about_subdomains.htm

Gibt es für Root Domain zwei verschiedene Bedeutungen oder widersprechen sich die genannten Erklärungen in Wirklichkeit nicht, sondern ich habe den wahren Sinn einfach noch nicht verstanden?


----------



## dvill (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Root Domain*

Offiziell ist dies. Die zweite Textstelle verwendet den Begriff entweder anders oder einfach falsch.


----------



## katzenjens (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Root Domain*

Hallo Rolf,

Das mit den "Root-Domain-Namen" halte ich in dem Zusammenhang für eine Wortschöpfung des Webhosters :sun: .

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Heiko (24 Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Root Domain*

Die Root-Domain ist quasi die rechts neben dem (nicht geschriebenen) Punkt der TLD.
Der Punkt bei den TLDs taucht eigentlich nur bei der Verwaltung von Nameservern auf. Dort braucht man den Punkt im Sinne von www.computerbetrug.de*.* nämlich schon.


----------



## Gast (24 Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Root Domain*

Was ist mit britischen Domains? die lauten in der Regel *.co.uk


----------



## rolf76 (24 Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Root Domain*

Danke für die Antworten. Eine Frage noch:


Heiko schrieb:


> Die Root-Domain ist quasi die rechts neben dem (nicht geschriebenen) Punkt der TLD.
> Der Punkt bei den TLDs taucht eigentlich nur bei der Verwaltung von Nameservern auf. Dort braucht man den Punkt im Sinne von www.computerbetrug.de*.* nämlich schon.



Und was ist rechts neben dem nicht geschriebenen Punkt nach der TLD?

Die Unterordner wie z.B. domain.de/pictures/ sind wohl nicht gemeint.


----------



## dvill (24 Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Root Domain*

Es gibt kein "rechts von dem Punkt" im DNS. Im http-Protokoll wird der Server und eine Datei zugleich definiert.


----------



## rolf76 (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Root Domain*

Was könnten IT-Fachleute dann meinen, wenn sie von einer firmeninternen Root Domain sprechen? Hat jemand Ideen?


----------



## dvill (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Root Domain*

In der Graphentheorie meint root einfach einen Knoten, unterhalb dessen jeweils ein unterer Teilbaum aufgehängt ist.


----------



## MGOE (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Root Domain*



rolf76 schrieb:


> Was könnten IT-Fachleute dann meinen, wenn sie von einer firmeninternen Root Domain sprechen? Hat jemand Ideen?



Ich spreche auch immer von der Root, wenn ich das "niederste" Verzeichnis eines Firmenservers meine. Also das Verzeichnis, auf welches man mit \\Server\Freigabe\ kommen kann. (Lin.uni.xer mögen mir ob dieser schmählichen Angabe verzeihen
 M.a.W. ist dieses Root-Verzeichnis das "erste" Verzeichnis einer firmeninternen Freigabe.

/GOE


----------



## Laie (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Root Domain*

aus einer sehr alten Diskussion (1999) 
http://groups.google.de/group/de.co...ystems.www.servers/browse_frm/month/1999-01?&


> 1) Im Firmennetz gibt es mehrere Nameserver und diese werden von den
> Clients auch benutzt. ABER: Diese Nameserver besitzen keine
> Verbindung ins Internet und loesen nur die firmeninternen Namen
> auf. Diese Nameserver fungieren FIRMENINTERN auch als Server
> fuer die Root-Domain.


----------



## Heiko (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Root Domain*



rolf76 schrieb:


> Was könnten IT-Fachleute dann meinen, wenn sie von einer firmeninternen Root Domain sprechen? Hat jemand Ideen?


Du kannst ja intern mit der TLD localdomain arbeiten.
Da bedeutet, dass Du also auch eine entsprechende DNS-Struktur aufbaust, die localdomain. als einzige TLD anbietet. Die Rootdomain bleibt der Leerraum rechts neben dem Punkt.
Wenn Du auch extern arbeiten willst, hast Du eigentlich keine eigene Rootdomain, sondern die "ganz normale" und erweiterst nur die TLD-Liste um "localdomain". Wenn Du keine externen Verbindungen hast, dann hast Du de facto auch eine eigene Rootdomain.


----------



## rolf76 (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Root Domain*



MGOE schrieb:


> Ich spreche auch immer von der Root, wenn ich das "niederste" Verzeichnis eines Firmenservers meine. Also das Verzeichnis, auf welches man mit \\Server\Freigabe\ kommen kann.



Vielen Dank! Das dürfte in meinem Fall gemeint sein.


----------



## rolf76 (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist eine Root Domain*



Heiko schrieb:


> Du kannst ja intern mit der TLD localdomain arbeiten.
> Da bedeutet, dass Du also auch eine entsprechende DNS-Struktur aufbaust, die localdomain. als "unterste" Domain hat. Damit bleibt der Leerraum rechts neben dem Punkt die Rootdomain und "localdomain" die einzige interne Domain. Alles andere wäre dann extern.



Genau das war wohl gemeint. Danke!


----------

